# Vapers Tongue Is Now A Concern



## CMMACKEM (29/10/19)

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/vape-juice-temporarily-desensitizing-peoples-taste-buds-2019-10

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

I should become a researcher, to cure vapers tongue use the following guidelines:


BRUSH YOUR DAM TOOTHIES AT LEAST TWICE A DAY, PROPERLY AND INCLUDE YOUR TONGUE!, as suggested by dentists,  you know the guys/girls in the white coats that love drills, sadists in disguise  (just kidding, my dentist has a pair of pins that will put women half her age to shame, and the partner in the practice, you can hear the harps going in the background)
 I get vapers tongue from chili and curry as well, so go mild for a day and then back to ring sting freeze a roll and sauna strength.
Try a weaker uncomplicated or single flavour juice and combine it with some mild Menthol, or Menthol only to reset the receptors.
Have some coffee, percolated, black, and strong enough to float a horseshoe on or chew a coffee bean.
Drink enough water to stay hydrated properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Acidkill (29/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I should become a researcher, to cure vapers tongue use the following guidelines:
> 
> 
> BRUSH YOUR DAM TOOTHIES AT LEAST TWICE A DAY, PROPERLY AND INCLUDE YOUR TONGUE!, as suggested by dentists,  you know the guys/girls in the white coats that love drills, sadists in disguise  (just kidding, my dentist has a pair of pins that will put women half her age to shame, and the partner in the practice, you can hear the harps going in the background)
> ...


Sound advise. I find that, if Im vaping the same juice too long I get vaper's tongue. So i change from say a dessert juice to a fruity ice juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CaliGuy (29/10/19)

OMG what will these media outlets think of next. Just wait till they catch wind of “Sex Legs” and “Ring Sting”, it’s going to be a field day and mass panic for sure

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DysectorZA (29/10/19)

What I personally finds that also helps is a tongue scrapper and mouth wash. If I chain vape too much, I feel as those I get this thin layer of film on my tongue and inside of my mouth, even though I drink tons of water. So after brushing my teeth and tongue, I go at it with a tongue scrapper and then use some mouthwash and gargle for a good minute each night. For me I find it reset everything in my mouth and the mouthwash helps with the sense of smell again as well, so the next day I can vape and do it all over again.

I also change juices frequently and switch between desserts and fruits often, as I normally have one tank filled with dessert and another with fruit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

DysectorZA said:


> What I personally finds that also help is a tongue scrapper and mouth wash. If I chain vape too much, I feel as those I get this thin layer of film on my tongue and inside of my mouth, so after brushing my teeth and tongue, I go at it with a tongue scrapper and then use some mouthwash and gargle for a good minute each night. For me I find it reset everything in my mouth and the mouthwash helps with the sense of smell again as well, so the next day I can vape and do it all over again.
> 
> I also change juices frequently and switch between desserts and fruits often, as I normally have one tank filled with dessert and another with fruit.


I agree, when it feels like your mouth is in need of a mow like your lawn, it’s time! A good clean and refreshed mouth allows for a great vaping experience. I usually have at least 3 to 4 or more mods in rotation, Tobacco, desert, bakery, and some fruits, no vapers tongue yet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (29/10/19)

I change flavours a lot. Like every fifteen minutes. I haven't had vaper's tongue yet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (29/10/19)

I'm so glad that the media has caught on to this huge concern... thankfully smoking has ZERO effect on your taste and olfactory senses, right? 
Idiots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RichJB (29/10/19)

I'd like to know what chemical(s) in smoke dull your sense of smell and taste. It can't be nicotine otherwise vapers would have the same dulled taste as smokers.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/10/19)

The media is realy bored. Maybe we should bait them with the harm caused by spit back or the psychological harm when one forgets your juice or spare batteries at home. Vaping is not an easy life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/19)

I live in fear of a dry hit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I live in fear of a dry hit.


Psychological torture

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## swisscheese (29/10/19)

I found that smelling or sucking fresh coffee beans clears the palette - apparently a trick used by perfume testers. 

FYI: dont attempt chewing the coffee beans. They dont taste nearly as good as they smell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/10/19)

In my opinion, a large percentage of the vape experience is *smell* related and the remainder is *taste*.

We all know that after a few minutes in a newly painted room the previously strong smell of paint disappears. 

Scientists tell us that "...To keep your nervous system from exhausting itself with continuous stimuli, the receptors experience temporary sensory fatigue, or olfactory adaptation. Odour receptors stop sending messages to the brain about a lingering odour after a few minutes and instead focus on novel *smells...".
*
Perhaps some of us experience vaper's nose and not vaper's tongue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/10/19)

RichJB said:


> I'd like to know what chemical(s) in smoke dull your sense of smell and taste. It can't be nicotine otherwise vapers would have the same dulled taste as smokers.



Good point @RichJB

I wonder if it’s a chemical in smoke that interferes with our taste mechanism 

or 

if it’s tar or something like that clogging up the taste receptors on the tongue and elsewhere ? 

And it seems like when you stop smoking even after a long time ones taste returns quite quickly. I can’t say but it doesn’t feel like I’ve damaged my sense of taste. I am hoping the smoking didn’t do any permanent taste damage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hein (29/10/19)

Well I tested it, buy yourself a packet of fishermen's friend, but the original one and suck on those bad boys they are the cure for vapers tongue.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/10/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In my opinion, a large percentage of the vape experience is *smell* related and the remainder is *taste*.
> 
> We all know that after a few minutes in a newly painted room the previously strong smell of paint disappears.
> 
> ...


Paint? You mean the toilet?


----------



## DysectorZA (29/10/19)

Hein said:


> Well I tested it, buy yourself a packet of fishermen's friend, but the original one and suck on those bad boys they are the cure for vapers tongue.....lol



I've actually heard this works REALLY well. I haven't tried it yet, but will definitely be giving it a try next time I'm struggling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (30/10/19)

RichJB said:


> I'd like to know what chemical(s) in smoke dull your sense of smell and taste. It can't be nicotine otherwise vapers would have the same dulled taste as smokers.



OK, a quick google on this didn't provide any definitive answers but I did find this article. The key excerpts:



> It is already known that smoking, and especially the toxic chemicals in tobacco, causes a loss of taste among smokers. It also causes structural changes to the fungiform papillae of the tongue where the taste buds are located.





> The researchers believe that the accumulation in the body of some tobacco or combustion products may hamper the regeneration of taste buds, and therefore still impair a person’s ability to recognize certain tastes even after they have stopped smoking.



So it seems that it isn't a consequence of any particular chemical but rather smoking's effect on the ability of cells to regenerate and replenish themselves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

